# Change the subject.



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire5 for 9 the last two days, some real nice fish in the system. Took a bonus deer this evening, gotta love this country.


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

Here ya go Herb
some good pods around,Can't wait to come back!


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

Were all at the cottage next to Desis again stop buy when your up.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Very nice Herb. It doesn't get much better then that.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Ron Matthews said:


> Here ya go Herb
> some good pods around,Can't wait to come back!


Wow Ron, your good luck charm really does work.  You are such a lucky man.:evil::lol:


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

Herb, I will. 
I was very impressed after a yr. off it didn't take long to feel good about the river again! Water was low, But it had good color. 


20" of cork on that rod, I was impressed to say the least


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Gotta love it!


----------



## Richard6908 (Jan 26, 2006)

au sable?


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Surf N Turf


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

Richard6908 said:


> au sable?


Yup.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hamburger man (Nov 9, 2011)

sweet


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

herb09 said:


> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire5 for 9 the last two days, some real nice fish in the system. Took a bonus deer this evening, gotta love this country.


Nice job. Did the deer hit spawn, or hardware:lol: Sorry couldn't help myself


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hit a slick trick with some comehere deer sprayed on it.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

That is great!! Early christmas presents! Good job!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Congrats on the surf and turf Herb!



Ralph Smith said:


> Nice job. Did the deer hit spawn, or hardware:lol: Sorry couldn't help myself


Dang it Ralph, That was the first thing I thought of and was going to post when I read Herb's post, only to scroll down and see you beat me to it! :16suspect

:lol: I guess great minds do think a like!


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Burksee said:


> Congrats on the surf and turf Herb!
> 
> Dang it Ralph, That was the first thing I thought of and was going to post when I read Herb's post, only to scroll down and see you beat me to it! :16suspect
> 
> :lol: I guess great minds do think a like!


:lol::lol:


----------

